# xpress xplorer 18 center console jet



## reedjj (Feb 12, 2013)

Today drove south about 2 hours south to Gainesville and looked at an Xpress Xplorer 18' Center Console Jet with a 115/80. Friday I am going on a test ride in the boat to see how it performs.

Has anyone been on one of these boats or heard any reviews. Not too much on the web about them. The only video I could find was of a 2010 model and it looked like it was taken off of someones TV.. LOL.

I also looked at some SeaArks in the 1860,1872, and 2072 sizes and they are much more expensive with waaaaay less options and with much smaller motors. An 1872 bare bones Jet Tunnel with a center console and a 90/65 was $23K. I was pretty much sold on the SeaArk untill I looked at the Xpress. The Xpress comes with a 24v trolling motor, Humminbird fish finder, aluminum trailer, and the 115 Yamaha for under $22K. Both are .125 alum


----------



## reedjj (Feb 12, 2013)

more...


----------



## bulldog (Feb 12, 2013)

That is a nice looking rig.


----------



## reedjj (Feb 13, 2013)

I sure do like it but I think I still want the Seaark. Im gonna go look at some today and see if maybe I can get thier prices down a little by going with a more bare bones rig. I had been looking at the 2072 pro jet tunnel center console with a fwd console and a 30gal built in fuel tank. Maybe if I go with just the basic MV jet tunnel with a rear seat and center console it will drop the price to my range (what my wife will let me spend). I really dont want to go any smaller than the 2072 with a115/80hp but I might have to go with a 90/65. Or opt. For a 1872 with either of the motors. An1872 with a 115/80 would b more than enough boat but I thought my 1756 G3 with a 40 yamaha. would b all I ever needed.lol


----------



## catmansteve (Feb 13, 2013)

While I haven't seen that particular model (the majority of jet rigs around here are 17' and under), I have seen quite a few Xpress boats, and in general I would say they're one of the best in build quality and layout for mass-produced hulls, along with Sea Ark and Duracraft. Something about the hull shape makes them look "sportier" than most jons, kinda bass boat-like


----------



## tnriverluver (Feb 13, 2013)

Express builds one of the best and fastest aluminum boats out there. If that boat has there patented hyperlift hull it should scoot pretty good. Haven't been is that model but have been in a couple of there bass platforms and they would flat fly just like a glass boat with a little rougher ride.


----------



## reedjj (Feb 13, 2013)

Its called the explorer jet bass boat with the hydro dynamic hull. The hyperlift only comes on the regular bass and the hd bay series. It should be pretty quick with the 115/80. Only problem is my wife hates it. The color and especially the seating.. I looked at some seaarks again today and while I like them I just cant afford what I want from them. Not even a 1860 with 90/65 can match the xpress price! But I keep going back to yhe G3 1860 With a 90/65. It has everything I want except the ability to get the 115/80. 

With all that said, it might have been wasted effort and gas because...

I also got a call from Brent at Rockproof about a riverjett. Its a.125 version of the river rocket with no UHMW priced in the mid $20's (same as all the others Im looking at)... I missed the call but if when I talk to him tomoro and the one he has in shop is good to go..and if I can get financing its gonna b a done deal! No questions asked. Even my wife wont stop me!


----------



## reedjj (Feb 14, 2013)

Once again my wife is ruining my boat dreams. She came home this afternoon and had crashed my 05 Dodge Ram diesel through someones fence! So now I gotta pay a $500. deductable and who knows what else...She's fine but the fence is gone and my truck needs a new bumper and air dam!

Im still gonna water test the Xpress tomorrow though. Probably not gonna be buying anything new for a little while now though.


----------



## reedjj (Feb 19, 2013)

I ended up having to reschedule my water test for the boat. I am going monday to test the Xpress.
I posted a thread on Florida sportsman about the idea of using a jet in NE Fl and most are taken aback by the concept of a jet outboard. Lol. One guy has a 90/65 on a 1870 duracraft and says he never uses it. I also was told sbout the grass issues. I have no idea where everyone encounters this grass. 

I was tpld to get a Carolina Skiff for running shallow. 

PSG-1 If your out there I would really like to hear your opinion on running a jet in coastal areas and a little offshore. I plan to use my boat just as I would a bay boat or skiff.

Thank you.


----------



## Bass n flats (Feb 21, 2013)

Reed when looking at both xpress and seaarks at big bend marine and jacks marine in Perry Fl both dealers told me that jets are not popular in that area because of grass causing problems with the jet foot. Both places said to go with a tunnel hull and pods on the back to go shallower.


----------



## reedjj (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. Im hearing the same. still gonna go on the test run Mon to check out the performance. im gonna try to find some some grass out there.


----------



## susqyg3 (Feb 26, 2013)

Just my .02, but if I remember, you use the boat on some bigger water as well? If that's the case you won't want a tunnel.. I use my jet in the Chessepeake a decent amount and my boat handles the chop fine with little or no cavitation. Having said that, I've been in tunnel hull models in areas of the Susquehanna that are pooled by dams, and you get some chop and it can be impossible to get anywhere quick. Tunnels are great for protecting the foot from impact of boulders, but I'd imagine in florida you're going to run into more sand bars / gravel bars that won't cause the damage a limestone ledge in PA would. Don't be afraid to get a standard production hull and have a jet fit for it.


----------



## reedjj (Feb 26, 2013)

Susqyg3,

Would you mind posting a pic of your motor set up on your 1756. Id like to see how its mounted and the jackplate to get an idea. After going round and round with dealers here in FL I have once again been talked out of a jet. Im not willing to spend 20K on a new boat when everyone tells me it wont work here. I am however willing to repower my current 1756 G3 with a used 90hp 2 stroke Yamaha and buy a jet foot and a jackplate for it. 

I know you have a fourstroke 90hp Yamaha on your's and no pods... I should def be ok with a 90 2 stroke. And if all the nay sayers are right and the jet doesn't work in the salt and sand then I will just have one fast 1756 CC when I put the prop lower unit back on and a cool jackplate! I don't think I will have any trouble selling a 90 Yamaha 2 stroke if It comes to that legally..LOL.


----------



## susqyg3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yup I'll get pictures this afternoon


----------



## susqyg3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Here are a few pics I took with my phone this evening.. Hope this helps.. Seems to be the most common way to mount OB jets i've seen on boats without a raised transom.. Company that makes the jack plate is power lift.. I've heard that the adjustable jack plates can cause too big of a gap from the transom to the jet foot.. Personally if my motor is tilted down the whole way it sprays water into the boat and slows the boat down, so I have to tilt it up a touch (too far causes cavitation).. When the motor is tilted properly I rarely experience any cavitation, and I've had it in some pretty rough water in the Chessepeake.. I love the way it handles minus the pounding any hull like this will get on some serious wake.. Personally I wouldn't want a jet tunnel in any open water, and I'm not familiar enough with prop tunnels but I'm sure it's a viable option.. Jet tunnels = serious cavitation in rough water


----------



## reedjj (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks SusqyG3. Thats what I imagined the set up looked like. This is probably the best option for me if I want a jetboat and the cheapest.


----------

